# Are we Lovable?



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

The stereotype of NTs is that we are cold, heartless and unresponsive, yet many NFs seem to find us irresistibly charming. What is it about NTs that NFs seem to find so lovable? Is it just the mystery/awe, or is there some other underlying reason that people love NTs?


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't think NFs find me charming. At first they seem interested in my person but it seems all they are really interested is my person, not my ideas. As they continue, they realize my ideas are my personal observations (not pretty I tell you) about the world around me, accurate or not, and they develop this assumption barrier, saying I need mental help, etc. The only attention I will get afterward is only if I give them attention to their character or any person related topic.

Once I realize that, I tend to back off too because I don't want them to appreciate me as a person but my ideas. I will die but I know ideas will not.

NFs are really indistinguishable (to me at least) at first but as you keep in touch, you'll find that they are much concerned about people's well-being than ideas. The original praise over ideas is a smoke screen to get your attention.

I may be jaded but this is my experience.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Many NT's are charming, spontaneous, and often intruiging, so they are great at sparking conversations and even beginning relationships...

It's the follow through where we often drop the ball

-Will


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

I tend to like NT's... I enjoy how they see things. It is different than how I process things, and I like it. I am not sure why I am attracted to them, but I am- especially INTx's. ( I am mostly attracted to introverted types, but I have fell for a few extroverts.)


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm the asshole that you can't help but like. Plus, I've been told I'm charming. When I ask people why they hang around with me they usually say things like:
- You're funny
- You're weird, but in a good way
- Even though you're an asshole, you're still really sweet

I dont see it. But on multiple occasions girls have told me that they would love to marry me and have my children and shit.

/self praise


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I'm the asshole that you can't help but like. Plus, I've been told I'm charming. When I ask people why they hang around with me they usually say things like:
> - You're funny
> - You're weird, but in a good way
> - Even though you're an asshole, you're still really sweet
> ...


I just wanted to quote the most conceited post I recall ever seeing posted on the internet

-Will


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Some are, some are not. Just like everyone else.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

TARZAN said:


> I just wanted to quote the most conceited post I recall ever seeing posted on the internet
> 
> -Will


Glad you liked that.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know many NFs, but the ones I do know in real life find me hilarious for some reason. I can be completely serious, yet they'll still find amusement in my statements. Odd people, you NFs.

Maybe they're interesting in our outlook on life or something, and they find our bizarre antics charming? I haven't given much thought to this, because like I said, I only know a few NFs.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

This is probably where things are headed for me at work. And I didn't even do anything to make it happen...

Tenchi Solution - Television Tropes & Idioms


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Because I am so out there, in a "this is who I am take it or leave it" way. Its a What you see is what you get. No snow jobs or performances. This puts peoples defenses down, cause they know there isnt a army hidden in a horse .


----------



## RogueWave (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been on the receiving end of the NF appreciation several times and I don't know if I really get it. The best I can tell it's a combination of the self deprecating humor, my sense of humor in general, the tongue in cheek sort of arrogance, and the overall quirkiness of my character. The other thing is, they know I usually mean well and look past the occasional abrasiveness to see that I actually really am a good guy at heart. I also think they recognize that despite how massive my ego is outwardly, it's secretly rather fragile.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

When I really think about it, I don't necessarily _love _NTs - I appreciate them. There are individuals whom I have had love for, however, and some have been NTs. The biggest thing, though, is that I know damn well, you guys are not uncaring. Selective, absolutely - uncaring, no.

The rest is dependant on individuals, though. Anything more just sounds like I'm sucking up, and I'm about as want to say the words as you guys would be want to hear them.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I would say other types may find us intriguing and interesting. I don't know if we may come off as "lovable" (well I guess that depends on the type, I can the ENTx's being more likely to be termed that) but I think once we put down our shields and let people in the term can apply more. I have been called lots of things, but lovable was never one of them.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

TARZAN said:


> Many NT's are charming, spontaneous, and often intruiging, so they are great at sparking conversations and even beginning relationships...
> 
> *It's the follow through where we often drop the ball*
> 
> -Will


Ha!:crazy: (Yeah, it's just a little true...)


----------



## Rease (Jul 11, 2011)

Awe isn't that precious...one of us admits our fragility.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

:takebow:

-Will


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

I think NFs like our depth (intuition) coupled with assertiveness. This makes us look cosmic and somewhat noble to them. 

This is because NFs have a discerning eye for *authentic* people. 

Any NFs, correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

@ Magnificent Bastard : you guys don't look noble at all, at least not to me, but you are all authentic. 

What do NFs like? Authentic people. We don't announce we see who you really are inside, but we do know what you are. We take pleasure in the fact that you don't know we know. We like to get what we pay for, not a front that someone puts up. I do also know that once you are loved by an NT, you will always know you are loved. They are very protective to those they love, second only to INFJs. 

I personally fell for my INTJ because she is the most grounded person I have ever met and loves the fire that I spit out every once in a while, being a INFJ. She is calm even when the world is ending, and it dawned on me that I could use a person like that in my life for nefarious purposes.

Slightly second to that was the fact she is as big of a nerd as I am.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

killerB said:


> @ Magnificent Bastard : you guys don't look noble at all, at least not to me, but you are all authentic.
> 
> What do NFs like? Authentic people. We don't announce we see who you really are inside, but we do know what you are. We take pleasure in the fact that you don't know we know. We like to get what we pay for, not a front that someone puts up. I do also know that once you are loved by an NT, you will always know you are loved. They are very protective to those they love, second only to INFJs.


I feel so incredibly naked right now.

Is it hot in here?


----------

